# Night Sighters???



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

I found a thing online called night sighters. I was contemplating about purchasing night sights for my full sized and compact M&P .40s. Then I thought how much easier would it be to just put the stickers on (if they actually work). My biggest problem is having to charge them. Having the trijicon on my H&K and Glock I love those sights. But, I am not a very good gunsmith and putting on new sights and then making sure the line up properly and stuff is a task that pretty frankly kind of frightens me without someone beside me who has done it before. 

Just wondering if anyone here has experience with them. Just curious as to how hard the are to put on, how long do they last before you have to replace them, etc. I watched the installion video on youtube. Seems like there is a tendency to wrinkle up if you aren't careful enough when you put them on.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've tried 'em.
I don't like night sights anyway. If it's too dark to see your sights, you can shoot quite accurately using merely the rear-end silhouette of your pistol. And if you can't see the rear silhouette of your pistol, you probably can't see the, um, target either. And if you can't see the target, how do you know that it isn't your wife?

So, you use a flashlight, right?
And you use the same flashlight to "charge" your glow sights.
So what do you need the glow sights for?



Somebody on this forum gave me a set of NightSighters to try. They stuck on OK, and didn't fall off. (I did it myself. You don't need a gunsmith.)
But they didn't do anything for me that I wasn't already doing without them.
So I took them off.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

In my opinion if it is dim and slightly dark and I can see my sights then what does it hurt to have something that helps me to see it better. I also know that it doesnt take much to miss align your sights up "thinking" you have them lined up properly. So to me it is worth having the extra "help" there if I need it. I have aimed with my pistol in the dark, then turned the light on to find myself thinking I have a shot lined up but the front sight would be just slightly to the left or right which would have either wounded or missed any would be attacker. I feel it is better to be safe than sorry. 

But I have seen it extremely dark in our bedroom but you can see in the living room and the kitchen because of the outside light (enough to where I could tell if it is a man or woman in the other room but, never be able to see the sights of my gun). As far as mistaking someone as my wife. No. Some people yes but not me. I am a very light sleeper. She sleeps on the side of the bed closest to the wall and me closest to the bedroom door. I can tell you everytime she gets up, how long she stays gone and when she gets back in bed. If she goes to take the dog out she says honey I am taking the dog out and she takes a pistol with her. I stay awake until she comes back in and get in bed. During the week I work 3rd though. So I would feel better if there were night sights on the gun to help her out also. But she knows how I am and she knows the drill if something happens. She stays in the bedroom behind me. When I hit the living room she starts to the bedroom door. That way if by chance the something happens to me she can neutralize the threat and get help for me if needed. 

I toyed with the idea of a laser. But every single one I have ever tried has proved to be very inaccurate and not very reliable. So for me I would rather have a set of night sights and a flashlight, and yes I have a couple of flashlights. I have one mounted onto my gun plus a hand-held. I also know not to trust anything that runs on batteries. Doing security work and having to rely on a flashlight I have seen batteries die in it and in radios unexpectedly. I also know there is a risk of being hurt and not being able to hold the flash light, or possibly even dropping it, even by accident.

The comment about the gunsmith was for changing out the rear and front sight with night sights. Not putting on the NightSighters. My thing about the NightSighters was if it was possible that they could fold over, stick to itself or something while trying to put it on.

Not having night sights in my opinion is kind of stupid. Why not use anything you can to help you. Why take the chance on using the rear silhouette of a gun when you can actually use the sights themselves. Kind of like carrying a gun. I would rather have them and not need them, than need them and not have them.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bulldog said:


> ...Not having night sights in my opinion is kind of stupid...


Telling someone that his opinion is stupid is a really good way to alienate the person with whom you are conversing.

You asked for comments from people who had used NightSighters, and, since I had indeed used them, I offered my comment. Take it or leave it.
I think that your response was thoughtless. If you are convinced that you need NightSighters, then why solicit opinions?

The next time you ask for thoughts or ideas, don't expect an answer from me.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Agreed, Steve. Wow.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Telling someone that his opinion is stupid is a really good way to alienate the person with whom you are conversing.
> 
> You asked for comments from people who had used NightSighters, and, since I had indeed used them, I offered my comment. Take it or leave it.
> I think that your response was thoughtless. If you are convinced that you need NightSighters, then why solicit opinions?
> ...


WTF? I have read alot of your post. I sometimes wonder if yours is thought out. I see you post your opinion over and over but, you never seem to answer the question that was asked. Take it how you want to. But since reading comprehension seemed to be lacking. I never said that your opinion was stupid. I said in my opinion not having night sights on gun is stupid if there is a chance you would be needing it at night. I also said


> Why not use anything you can to help you


.

But, since I apparently am thoughtless then please good sir quote me where I said your opinion was stupid. Also because I am thoughtless please show me where I am convinced I need nightsighters. I asked a simple questions "how hard they were to put on", "how long they lasted before needing to be replaced", "did they have a chance of wrinkling". But, then you post and the only thing that could even be close to being close to an answer was


> They stuck on OK, and didn't fall off


.

But, you can get all butt hurt if you want. You can refuse to answer my post so be it (not like you answered my questions any way).



> I've tried 'em.
> I don't like night sights anyway. If it's too dark to see your sights, you can shoot quite accurately using merely the rear-end silhouette of your pistol. And if you can't see the rear silhouette of your pistol, you probably can't see the, um, target either. And if you can't see the target, how do you know that it isn't your wife?
> 
> So, you use a flashlight, right?
> ...


I re-read it again and still don't see answers. Instead you just spit random crap and then go why do you need them. maybe for the sheer fact that I like having night sights. Should I take that as you insulting my opinion?


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Not having night sights in my opinion is kind of stupid. Why not use anything you can to help you. Why take the chance on using the rear silhouette of a gun when you can actually use the sights themselves. Kind of like carrying a gun. I would rather have them and not need them, than need them and not have them.


Most of us older guys had to learn to shoot in limited light situations before night sights were available so we realize it's more of a skillset than technological gimmickry. When you arrive at a higher level of skill your opinions will surely change and you may realize we are old because we survived.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree with Steve1911 on this. 

Except I hate nite sitters. Gun cleaner takes them off. Worthless things that they are. They are pretty hard to put on for me. True, they are cheap and in this case you get what you pay for. I too have used them. 

I don't have anything against having nite sights or Tritium ones on your weapon. I have a set of tritium night sights on one of my weapons. Not Night Sighters. I don't think they are needed, nor do i think it is stupid not to have them. Not using what is available that actually adds to shooting for one person is of no use to another person. I have a laser on one of my weapons, one of the memebers here who is a very accomplished shooter hates lasers and would never use one. He is not ignoring what ever is available, he sees it more as a hinderance. I don't try to change his mind, he doesn't tell me I am wrong. When you ask for opinions and then get bent out of shape when someone with credibility gives you his ...that is just is in bad form in my opinion. If you are just looking for validation on your pick it is wise to state that. In my experiance on the internet, that doesn't always happen but then at least you can rebut to your original point.

Enjoy your gun and be safe.

RCG


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

rgrundy said:


> Most of us older guys had to learn to shoot in limited light situations before night sights were available so we realize it's more of a skillset than technological gimmickry. When you arrive at a higher level of skill your opinions will surely change and you may realize we are old because we survived.


I am not arguing with skillset. I shoot pretty good in the dark. I want say great but I don't have to worry. I don't have to have night sights but why not if it helps target just a tad bit better. Steve mentioned


> And if you can't see the rear silhouette of your pistol


. I can tell you this for fact. Depending on the lighting of the day and the house. I was doing the normal drill of scenarios. The light was on in the kitchen. From the bedroom and part of the way into the living room you couldnt see the sights at all. Barely barely even see the back plate of the slide. Yet you could easily have identified a target. And that is my point. Could I have defended myself...sure. Would night sights have helped most definitely.

For me refusing night sights is about like refusing to use a flashlight. Do what it takes to make it that much easier on you if you have to use it. I don't care how great you think you are. Every little advantage helps.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

recoilguy said:


> I agree with Steve1911 on this.
> 
> *Except I hate nite sitters. Gun cleaner takes them off. Worthless things that they are. They are pretty hard to put on for me. True, they are cheap and in this case you get what you pay for. I too have used them*.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answer. This was what I was trying to find out. As far as you commenting about lasers. Now I don't know about the real high end gun lasers. But I know the ones I have used would actually come off zero after a few shots or just get bumped and would be off center. I also have a trust issue with batteries. Seems like they always go out when you need them most (ex. my flashlights).

I never asked for opinions (especially on night sights in general like Steve wanted to give out). All I asked is who had experience and if they had liked it. If he had only put what he had at the bottom of his post


> Somebody on this forum gave me a set of NightSighters to try. They stuck on OK, and didn't fall off. (I did it myself. You don't need a gunsmith.)
> But they didn't do anything for me that I wasn't already doing without them.
> So I took them off.


 then that would have been fine. If I would have said I want some opinions on nights sights 9type, pros, cons, etc) it would have been different. That was my main problem. At no point in my original post did I ask for opinions on night sights.


> Just wondering if anyone here has experience with them. Just curious as to how hard the are to put on, how long do they last before you have to replace them, etc. I watched the installion video on youtube. Seems like there is a tendency to wrinkle up if you aren't careful enough when you put them on.


I don't know if it was how he worded it or what but something about it just flew all over me. Of course being on several gun forums, mma forums, paintball forums, and softball forums I tend to look at things different (especially when you end up being a mod on a couple of them).


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I have night sights on both my pistols. They help me in light and no light situations. I like Meprolights or Trijicons. Check out Truglo TFO's also.
As for sights I have my local gun shop (LGS) put them on for me since I do not have the proper tools. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Bulldog*, I'm sorry if what I'd originally written "set you off."
My comments about glow sights in general were in response to the first part of your question, where you wrote:


Bulldog said:


> ...I was contemplating about purchasing night sights for my full sized and compact M&P .40s...


Thus, it seemed to me that your question had two parts:
• I am unsure about buying glow sights in the first place, and
• I want to know about NightSighters.

Based upon what I took to be a two-part question, I answered what I thought were the two parts.

What I still take exception to is the response you offered in your follow-up post's last paragraph:


Bulldog said:


> ...Not having night sights in my opinion is kind of stupid...


I don't like glow sights. I find them distracting. Thus, I don't have glow sights on any of my guns.
In that case, your statement, as quoted above, avers that I am "stupid" because I don't use glow sights.

That's an _ad hominem_ attack. That is, it is an attack upon the person, not upon the fact.
I really do not like _ad hominem_ attacks, particularly when I am attempting to offer helpful advice from my fairly extensive personal experience in response to a generally addressed question.
Disagree with me all you'd like. I enjoy discussions, and I enjoy learning from other people. But do not descend into name-calling, or any other kind of personal attack, if you wish to discuss any subject with me.

I hope that I've made myself clear.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

DWARREN123 said:


> I have night sights on both my pistols. They help me in light and no light situations. I like Meprolights or Trijicons. Check out Truglo TFO's also.
> As for sights I have my local gun shop (LGS) put them on for me since I do not have the proper tools. :mrgreen:


The one I bought my gun from doesn't do that. In fact I am not sure if they have any certified gunsmiths, or any guy that really knows what he is doing. They just sell guns and run a range.

i however aam like you and don't have the proper tools. I am just afraid that I will mess something up (either the og sights or the new night sights)


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Bulldog*, I'm sorry if what I'd originally written "set you off."
> My comments about glow sights in general were in response to the first part of your question, where you wrote:
> 
> Thus, it seemed to me that your question had two parts:
> ...


It wasn't entirely your fault for setting me off. The guy that worked before me left a mess in the office we have to share. Plus it is small and I have to walk in to the smell of BO and stale cig smoke, and him being lazy and not doing anything and making my job harder. Especially at 1am when it is 32 degrees and raining and I have to walk 2.5 million square ft outside not counting inside.

What I meant was I was contemplating was either buying the regular trijicon night sights and was unsure whether it was worth trying out the night sighters. Sorry for the miscommunication on that part. I have used trijicon and loved them. I just really didnt have the desire to drop that kind of money on sights and then have to try to put them on right now.



> What I still take exception to is the response you offered in your follow-up post's last paragraph:
> 
> I don't like glow sights. I find them distracting. Thus, I don't have glow sights on any of my guns.
> In that case, your statement, as quoted above, avers that I am "stupid" because I don't use glow sights.


You should have read the rest of it.

"Not having night sights in my opinion is *kind of* stupid. *Why not use anything you can to help you*. Why take the chance on using the rear silhouette of a gun when you can actually use the sights themselves. Kind of like carrying a gun. I would rather have them and not need them, than need them and not have them."

Kind of. As in people might have reasons. But like I mentioned right after that WHY NOT USE ANYTHING YOU CAN TO HELP YOU (as in give an upper hand, to have a slight advantage, etc)

As in if something has the potental to help you then why not. I mean I am sure some people have learned to shoot and make out stuff at night without the use of a light. Would you say it is stupid to not carry a flashlight? i learned to shoot at night without a flashlight. I know a guy who I swear has night vision built into his eye balls. He can't make out details like the color of someones eyes or something like that, but he is one of the few people that can go in somewhere that is extremely dim lit or even mostly dark and move stuff around walk fast and not trip or stub his foot on anything. I have seen him shoot outside with no moonlight at 7 yrds and hit a 6" circle that I could barely see consistantly. He doesn't like using flashlights because he feels it gives away his position and a not need the flashlight is a tactical advantage.

I can tell you I don't know many people who will say that you shouldn't need a flashlight. I think it is stupid to not have a flashlight when you are going to identify something before you shoot. Then again I guess if I was single and had my own house I wouldnt have to worry if it was a family member. Hmmm someone is in my house that shouldn't be, grab the gun.



> That's an _ad hominem_ attack. That is, it is an attack upon the person, not upon the fact.
> I really do not like _ad hominem_ attacks, particularly when I am attempting to offer helpful advice from my fairly extensive personal experience in response to a generally addressed question.
> Disagree with me all you'd like. I enjoy discussions, and I enjoy learning from other people. But do not descend into name-calling, or any other kind of personal attack, if you wish to discuss any subject with me.
> 
> I hope that I've made myself clear.


I don't find it helpful when I get a "And if you can't see the rear silhouette of your pistol, you probably can't see the, um, target either. And if you can't see the target, how do you know that it isn't your wife?" And the question is "Just wondering if anyone here has experience with them. Just curious as to how hard the are to put on, how long do they last before you have to replace them, etc? I watched the installion video on youtube. Seems like there is a tendency to wrinkle up if you aren't careful enough when you put them on." It also makes me feel like you are doubting my ability to identify my 5' 130lb wife from a guy who will be noticeably bigger, especially if she is beside me in the bed with me.

But, now if the question would have been about night sights in general and not just night sighters then it might have been helpful. Also please, please, please point out when I was name calling. Not one time did I name call, you just took the stupid part out of context and yes I can kind of see how you could do that. Though that is not how I meant it to be. like I said. It was more or less the ability at the time to come up with a better term. What got me was the post right after where to me it seems like you were trying to show your ass.

*"Telling someone that his opinion is stupid is a really good way to alienate the person with whom you are conversing."*

There was a chance for you to answer the rest of that question but you chose to focus on the word stupid. So in essence who alienated who?

*"You asked for comments from people who had used NightSighters, and, since I had indeed used them, I offered my comment. Take it or leave it."*

Yes you did after the fact of what you had posted before that had no reason to be posted. On other websites I have been on you would either be warned or banned for trolling. I don't agree with it but I have seen it happen more than once. And yes I did appreciate when you actually answered my question.

*"I think that your response was thoughtless. If you are convinced that you need NightSighters, then why solicit opinions?"*

I thought the first half of your first response was the same. Along with this post I just quoted. I didn't need opinions on night sights when I just asked who had experience with night sighters and how was it. Your opinion was pretty much irrelevant to the question that was asked.

*"The next time you ask for thoughts or ideas, don't expect an answer from me."*

That is up to you. Do you also get all angry and hurt when someone doesn't like your ideas and whatnot? One thing that could help is just answering the question that is asked and not trying to solicite your opinions on something that was never asked then get mad when someone basically calls you out on it. I don't mind opinions.

Example:

guy 1: Has anyone had experience with night sighters
guy 2: Yeah they stuck ok without falling off. but they really didn't do anything for me that I wasn't doing myself. I don't care for night sights as I find them distracting, but if you are wanting some instead of night sighters try (insert whichever here)

That is why when I answer questions or give my opinions I try to keep it towards the question that was being asked. So stuff like this doesn't happen. After that then you can carry on a conversation.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

level4bodyarmor said:


> I am not fun of the night sighters, as you mentioned there is a tendency to wrinkle up, which is definitely right, but of course if you really like it and tend to buy such, you
> just have to know its disadvantages and just prepare yourself to handle it with care to avoid such.
> 
> John
> Level IV Body Armor


Thats what I thought. Seemed like it would be a pain to get on. Especially if it didn't go exactly in the dot of the sight and misaligned. I am beginning to think it is a neat concept and works for people with a small budget or one who doesnt want to change the sights. but I think I am going to get a pair of trijicons. I might even call S&W and see about having them put some factory night sight on for me.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

*Dude you stole my avatar*.......I can't tell my post from yours. Well without reading them that is. 
Come on now....I realize I don't own it but WTFare you thinking?

I don't want people reading my stuff thinking......man that Bullfrog sure is getting stupid when they mistake my post for you because you are using my avatar.

RCG


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, I tried to "make nice," but I guess he isn't having any.
Enough.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

dont like or own any kind of night sight and my avatar is all mine.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I still like ya Steve :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My public demands me, Mr. DeMille.

I'm ready for my close-up now.

(Thanks, Don.)


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

recoilguy said:


> *Dude you stole my avatar*.......I can't tell my post from yours. Well without reading them that is.
> Come on now....I realize I don't own it but WTFare you thinking?
> 
> I don't want people reading my stuff thinking......man that Bullfrog sure is getting stupid when they mistake my post for you because you are using my avatar.
> ...


Actually I punched in 50x50 avatar on google and this was the only one I found I liked. Well I liked it when the revolver shot and the cylinder turned. I will take it off just for you


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Actually I punched in 50x50 avatar on google and this was the only one I found I liked. Well I liked it when the revolver shot and the cylinder turned. I will take it off just for you


:watching:


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Trjicon Bright & Tough™ Night Sights


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Bulldog said:


> Actually I punched in 50x50 avatar on google and this was the only one I found I liked. Well I liked it when the revolver shot and the cylinder turned. I will take it off just for you


Really Bullfrog....you took it of just for me? I liked it better when the cylinder turned and the gun went off also.

RCG


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

recoilguy said:


> Really Bullfrog....you took it of just for me? I liked it better when the cylinder turned and the gun went off also.
> 
> RCG


Yes, yes I would. One fo the things I find annoying is having a avatar and having someone else pop up with it (unless it is a forum that only lets you use the presets they have and in that case i won't use one). I never noticed yours until you said something about it. Of course this forum is setup different from the ones I normally go to. Avatars are bigger so they are more noticeable.


----------

